# What Rail/Transportation Forums Do You Visit?



## MrFSS (Jun 28, 2013)

We all love and spend a lot of time on AU (some more than others) but I'm sure many have other related forums and sites they like to visit regularly

Which one do you like (leave a link, if you can).

I read these now and then:

*Trainspo *- nice quality pictures from around the world, primarily Europe.

*Railroad Forums Pictures *- Rail pictures of just about anything you want in the US and foreign.

*RR Pictures Archive* - Pictures of all aspects of railroads and nice search engine for car and engines.

*Indiana Railroad Bull Session* - All things Indiana Railroads. I lived in that state for many years and have an interest in what's going on there.

I know there are others that are mentioned here on AU, but the above are the ones I look at most.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2013)

The only one worth reading is AU! 

I also belong to FlyerTalk (mainly for the AGR forum), however I have not logged into FT in a couple of years. I also sometimes check out On Track, On Line - but I don't check OTOL very often.

Why go to the rest when you can read the best)?  :


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 28, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The only one worth reading is AU!
> I also belong to FlyerTalk (mainly for the AGR forum), however I have not logged into FT in a couple of years. I also sometimes check out On Track, On Line - but I don't check OTOL very often.
> 
> Why go to the rest when you can read the best)?  :


Most of the others I read are picture groups and I like train pictures!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2013)

I read trainorders but am not a Member! I also check OTOL ocasionaly ,and like Dave, I read the AGR Part of Flyer Talk, I am a Member! I also read various Rail Forums on trainweb.com and the Free stuff that Trains and classic Trains puts out!on the Web I know there are lots of Blogs and Picture Sights also and I do check them out as I come across them but as was said, AU is the Best :wub: , the Rest are just Frosting on the Cake!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 28, 2013)

I occasionally check the WMATA and MARC/VRE portions of Railroad.net. Particularly the WMATA section, due to the posts of John Cambrone, who seems to know everything knowable about the system.

I subscribed to the "All Aboard" Yahoo group, but I get too many darn emails and cut that off. Some real good nuggets of information there, but a lot of "Amtrak and everything the do is terrible and always will be" to wade through sometimes.

Trainorders every once in a while, but putting all the good stuff behind a paywall really rubs me the wrong way (and makes it highly unlikely that I'll ever contribute). It's a heck of a business model if you can get it, though!

I'm also on a handful of more local Yahoo Groups (Baltimore Railfan probably being the best).

None of them hold a candle to AU, though.

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot Flyertalk. Probably read the United forum as much as I do the AGR one.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 28, 2013)

There are _other_ forums? 

Seriously, I used to frequent FlyerTalk, but with my new job I have less time for forums (and zero paid vacation time), so something had to give. I might still pop in occasionally and take a peek at the AGR forum.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2013)

Ryan said:


> (Baltimore Railfan probably being the best).


I first read that as Ravens.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> There are _other_ forums?


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## caravanman (Jul 8, 2013)

I am a member of the Indian railfans group: http://www.irfca.org/ I love Indian train travel, just wish it was easier to book the darn tickets from overseas!

Ed


----------



## OBS (Jul 8, 2013)

I got started, many years ago, at Trainweb.com with an interest in the Amtrak section, but, craving more, a couple years ago I searched and found this Forum which is just what I was looking for!


----------



## PerRock (Jul 8, 2013)

I check Railroadfan.com which is good for local Michigan RR information (they also cover Indiana & Ohio). http://railroadfan.com/

I regularly check the official Auran Trainz forums, but it's for people with Auran Trainz. http://forums.auran.com/trainz/forum.php

I then also run my own forum, Amtrak Trainz Group. Which is a content creation group making stuff for Auran Trainz. http://www.amtraktrainz.com

peter


----------



## JayPea (Jul 8, 2013)

I occasionally check in with Trainorders.com, but that's about it. I'm a member of Flyertalk, OTOL, and RailroadForums.com but almost never visit them. I'm also a member of a Yahoo forum dedicated to the history of railroading in the Pacific Northwest in general and Spokane and the immediate area more specifically. However, the heart and soul of that forum recently passed away suddenly and activity on it has dropped to nothing.


----------

